# Mandatory training



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Nah I don't care about it, it isn't mandatory for me as I will gladly accept permanent not being able to go online. Am sure tons of drivers will just not take it and Lyft will be forced to just allow them to go online lol. Did I rape women? No, why should I take courses for wrong actions by few drivers? Also Lyft has been heading downhill lately so I doubt most drivers will take it, unless Lyft pays them to lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I had a 3 day paid school when working for Northrop Grumman.

Shouldnt i be PAID MORE ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Nah I don't care about it, it isn't mandatory for me as I will gladly accept permanent not being able to go online.


The other drivers that WILL complete the training
welcome your impending Deactivation✔

More business for us?
And reduced sexual assaults of passengers ?

Win-Win
✅ tap here if you agree


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> The other drivers that WILL complete the training
> welcome your impending Deactivation✔
> 
> More business for us?
> and Less sexual assaults


The one in the Middle.

He's a Leg Humper !

You can tell.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> The other drivers that WILL complete the training
> welcome your impending Deactivation✔
> 
> More business for us?
> ...


Lol if you think a quick class is gonna stop sexual assaults and other driver bad behaviour then God help you. Also Lyft has been going downhill, they for sure won't prevent me from going online for long. I usually only do 1 or 2 rides a week.



tohunt4me said:


> I had a 3 day paid school when working for Northrop Grumman.
> 
> Shouldnt i be PAID MORE ?


No but for the training they should pay. Lyft should pay us to attend some mandatory training lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds like Lyft is taking a toll on you!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like Lyft is taking a toll on you!
> 
> View attachment 371919


10k rides later with Lyft an so tolled up. Lyft physically aged me too.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> 10k rides later with Lyft an so tolled up. Lyft physically aged me too.


I got so pissed at Lyft when I got shafted on their famous "ride switch" on the way to a pick up I deleted the Lyft app in March 2019. Don't miss them 1 bit.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I got so pissed at Lyft when I got shafted on their famous "ride switch" on the way to a pick up I deleted the Lyft app in March 2019. Don't miss them 1 bit.


Oh that ridiculous Lyft pickup has changed, yeah that one is absolutely terrible. Lyft has lots of annoyances. I find food delivery with Eats to be less annoying than rideshare


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol if you think a quick class is gonna stop sexual assaults and other driver bad behaviour then God help you.


Professor, the class is part of an agreement with Lyft's insurance company and
the community. No one expects anything
.....other than the unexpected Fear you have of reading ✔

https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...ning-to-read-produces-enormous-brain-changes/
? tap the brain icon for class schedule


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Do we get paid for this mandatory training?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Do we get paid for this mandatory training?


*.....You don't even "get paid" for driving.
U borrow against your asset*

? tap here for bankruptcy instructions


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> Do we get paid for this mandatory training?


? you don't even get paid for driving.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Haven't seen that in my app, but I'd do it if it isn't too long, how else will I ignore pings and do my best to let the community down. 

No way I'm going out for 30 cents a mile! #Lyftoff


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The one in the Middle.
> 
> He's a Leg Humper !
> 
> You can tell.


ROFLMAO



Cold Fusion said:


> *.....You don't even "get paid" for driving.
> U borrow against your asset*
> 
> ? tap here for bankruptcy instructions


ROFLMAO



Seamus said:


> Sounds like Lyft is taking a toll on you!
> 
> View attachment 371919


ROFLMAO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WHoa


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I got so pissed at Lyft when I got shafted on their famous "ride switch" on the way to a pick up I deleted the Lyft app in March 2019. Don't miss them 1 bit.


I got shafted on the stupid ride switch today. Got a ride 5 minutes away. After 4 minutes and almost there, they switched me to a different ride. I did a uturn to go on the new ride that was 6 minutes away. After almost 2 minutes, the new pax cancelled. I got nothing since they cancelled within 2 minutes. I hate gryft.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> After almost 2I got nothing since they cancelled within 2 minutes


you "got" to go around in circles 
And hopefully rethink your career ✔

✅ tap here for career options


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Nah I don't care about it, it isn't mandatory for me as I will gladly accept permanent not being able to go online. Am sure tons of drivers will just not take it and Lyft will be forced to just allow them to go online lol. Did I rape women? No, why should I take courses for wrong actions by few drivers? Also Lyft has been heading downhill lately so I doubt most drivers will take it, unless Lyft pays them to lol
> 
> View attachment 371901


More crappola.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

My Lyft passenger app must be broken. I don't see a similar training requirement for passengers.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm doin' it to get my $5.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The one in the Middle.
> 
> He's a Leg Humper !
> 
> You can tell.


experience?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> *.....You don't even "get paid" for driving.
> U borrow against your asset*


Truth.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I got shafted on the stupid ride switch today. Got a ride 5 minutes away. After 4 minutes and almost there, they switched me to a different ride. I did a uturn to go on the new ride that was 6 minutes away. After almost 2 minutes, the new pax cancelled. I got nothing since they cancelled within 2 minutes. I hate gryft.


That sucks.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I see nothing in my app about training. Where are you all seeing this?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

All this negative talk about the new Lyft policy is harmful to my eyes and ears. Anyone complaining about this perfectly reasonable training program should be fired from Lyft instantly. Lyft IS paying us to take the survey so don't promote lies on this forum.

To get paid all you have to do is watch the instructive videos and then jump through two hoops: 1) Complete the training by end of November (that will get you up to speed on being a safe member of the Lyft community ASAP), and 2) then get five 5-star rides in a row (proof positive that the training was effective!). Then it's a quick fiver added to your account.

My only question to Lyft is: "IS LYFT MANAGEMENT OUT OF ITS FRACKING MIND? Was there no one in the meeting who raised their hand and noted that offering 5 dollars was a COMPLETE INSULT to drivers? That it would be better to offer NOTHING than 5 whole dollars?

The answer is YES, someone did make that inquiry. Everyone else in the meeting replied in unison: "It's more than they make on a single short drive!! And by the way, YOU'RE FRACKING FIRED!!!".


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

It is only 6 little videos, which will take about 20 minutes to complete, so what’s the big deal ? Why is education bad , especially since it could prevent someone from experiencing an unpleasant situation.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I see nothing in my app about training. Where are you all seeing this?


A notice came in the weekly community digest email. Here is the link from the email.
https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/community-safety-education
My driver app also has a replicate notice, however, unlike *Ozzyoz *there is no link to actually take the course. So they may be rolling out the course itself by area.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Why oh why did they give us the phone number for the national sexual abuse hotline?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Why oh why did they give us the phone number for the national sexual abuse hotline?


Who KNEW that number ???


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> I'm doin' it to get my $5.


Cash or Ride Credits?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> *.....You don't even "get paid" for driving.
> U borrow against your asset*
> 
> ? tap here for bankruptcy instructions


A depreciating asset. Which means if I turn that depreciation into cash I'm getting paid.But if you can't figure out how to make a profit with this game, it is probably not for you.



Gigworker said:


> It is only 6 little videos, which will take about 20 minutes to complete, so what's the big deal ? Why is education bad , especially since it could prevent someone from experiencing an unpleasant situation.


The big deal is it's mandatory. We are not employees, this is stepping over the line.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> Do we get paid for this mandatory training?


In my area you get $5 if, if you get 5 star rating 5 times in a row by Nov 30


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Alantc said:


> In my area you get $5 if, if you get 5 star rating 5 times in a row by Nov 30


That's the deal I saw.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I say if you don't need to drive for Lyft for a couple of days after Dec 15 don't watch the video. Then watch it a few days later to start driving again. Make this a protest , and See how many drivers they'll have on the road. Just a thought.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Why oh why did they give us the phone number for the national sexual abuse hotline?


You asked this question on another thread. It's because RAINN created the video, and they run the hotline. No big deal.



Seamus said:


> I got so pissed at Lyft when I got shafted on their famous "ride switch" on the way to a pick up I deleted the Lyft app in March 2019. Don't miss them 1 bit.


I haven't logged into Lyft in months. Like you, I'm ready to delete the app. Lyft is awful!



jlong105 said:


> The big deal is it's mandatory. We are not employees, this is stepping over the line.


Exactly!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

They must be rolling this out slowly as the "Complete Program" to start the training is not showing on my app.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> They must be rolling this out slowly as the "Complete Program" to start the training is not showing on my app.


I think you can't do it until Nov. 1.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I think you can't do it until Nov. 1.


So why is the slider to start showing on his app?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> Cash or Ride Credits?


Bumped you with a like just for the Chicago logo. Short list favorite group since the beginnings (do you see what I did there?).


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Bumped you with a like just for the Chicago logo. Short list favorite group since the beginnings (do you see what I did there?).


I picked that logo to indicate to other forum members where I'm located. It's frustrating when someone says, "Lyft cut our fare last month", and I have no clue where that driver is located. The logo was done as a courtesy.

But yes... I loved the 1970's songs from the musical group "Chicago". ?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Can't find the videos to watch them. I looked at the intro video, but that is the only one there.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

You guys need to open your minds and realize all this is is lyft saying to pax well we educated them. Not our fault they didn't listen to us.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I've spoken to a few regular business travelers/passengers who prefer Lyft because the background checks are stronger than Uber's, and the Cars seem to be newer. The sensitivity training will just be another feather in our hat, from many passenger's perspective.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It’ll pop up when it’s your turn as they are rolling out the program to a fixed number of drivers at a time to not overload the server. I got mine late last night.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Gigworker said:


> It is only 6 little videos, which will take about 20 minutes to complete, so what's the big deal ? Why is education bad , especially since it could prevent someone from experiencing an unpleasant situation.


Drink that koolaid, friend!

I watched about the first 4 minutes of the first one and found it so incredibly offensive that I simply let the rest of them run while I handed out candy on Halloween evening. This was not an "educational" series, this was a freshman high-school sex-education lecture. It was so incredibly childish and tasteless in it's presentation that I was offended just watching the little bit I did see. If you needed to watch these video's to get "educated" on how to talk to people without offending them or how to know to not say something like, "Hey, yer the hottest chick I've picked up all day, can I join you in the back seat for a little bouncy-bouncy?" - then you really need to go back and do your childhood all over again, including the schooling.

I've done nothing wrong, I know how to talk to people, I"ve had a successful career providing technical support and I've lived my life without this series of lectures just fine. I find it incredibly distasteful and overbearing of Lyft to FORCE me to view these videos.

I find it amazing that Lyft and Rainn would spend all this effort to treat me like a 12-year old, talking down to me and lecturing me on issues I don't need to be lectured on - perhaps they should practice what they preach about "sensitivity" and about being aware of how you present yourself to others.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

And they didn’t even address how to handle SBD in an A/C vehicle so I still ask, “which one of you farted in my car?” Is that too offensive?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Is the video available in Farsi? Lol

Ok, I watched the videos, got my string of 5 star rides. Where's my $5 bonus?


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

I took the course and it's just really sad that Lyft thinks we all need training for such basic things. But seeing some of my fellow drivers, I kinda get it. We're not talking about the cream of the crop.

What I liked best was that Lyft takes driver safety seriously. If they find paxs who sexually harass drivers, Lyft MAY/MIGHT suspend their account. "MAY/MIGHT"? 

That gives me a "safe" feeling all over but nothing new here. Neither of these companies could care less about Driver safety.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

It popped up for me during halloween rush. I clicked it away. Now i can't find it, any suggestions? do I just have to wait until it pops up again?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you need mandatory "I'm a dumbass" training before driving for Lyft


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

You won't get $5 unless you get 5 - five star - ratings in a row. Good luck collecting since you can't see your individual rating. You have no way to prove you are worthy of the $5.00.


----------

